# Port 80



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

Iv recently noticed that my port 80 is open, and all others are stealthed. Iv just recently found this because a website wont let me do something i get this message:You seem to have port 80 open, to see what causes this go to execute > cmd and type netstat -o and hit enter, check which application is using port 80 and close it. Iv tried netstat and nothing is using it, skype is not running and i don't have world wide web publishing. Iv read that iv i do manage to close it, I wont be able to use the internet anymore whichs makes no sense to me since a website is asking me to close it. I'm using a wireless linksys router.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

port 80 is used to access the internet.

what website is saying that you should close it?

If you have a decent firewall all your ports should be stealthed and no one should be able to see any of them.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> port 80 is used to access the internet.
> 
> what website is saying that you should close it?
> 
> If you have a decent firewall all your ports should be stealthed and no one should be able to see any of them.



I play an online server for a video game while im out of college to keep me busy, nad you can vote to help the server stay popular. Ill post a link. "http://secure.soulsplit.com/vote/vote.php" So i mean people have to have port 80 closed to vote while their playing. Oh and im using McAfee for my firewall.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you use the internet in general just not that site when playing a game, because no problem in voting here but i am not playing the game?


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Can you use the internet in general just not that site when playing a game, because no problem in voting here but i am not playing the game?


My internet works fine, and it doesn't matter if im playing the game or not when i try to vote, i always get the close port 80 message. Just wondering how other people vote if port 80 is necessary to have the internet, and iv also tried it at my schools library and it works fine, just weird.
Edit: I don't know if this helps, but iv tried voting on 3 different computers that are in my house and they all say the same thing.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What do you use to connect to the internet a modem or ADSL modem/router and/or access point please list make and models thank you.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> What do you use to connect to the internet a modem or ADSL modem/router and/or access point please list make and models thank you.


Im using linksys wireless-g broadband router w/ speed booster, 2.4 Ghz 802.11g, model WRT54GS V7, Also have a Comtrend CT-5372, not sure if thats enough info, let me know if i need anything else.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi thanks for the info can you disconnect one of your computers from the linksys and connecte it up to the comtrend and see if you get the message when you try and vote then as a test.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi thanks for the info can you disconnect one of your computers from the linksys and connecte it up to the comtrend and see if you get the message when you try and vote then as a test.


Not sure if i did it correctly but i turned off my wifi, then tried connecting it straight to my comtrend with an internet cable but couldn't seem to get internet on my laptop, not to good with routers and what not but i tried connecting it straight into my linksys and tried but still got the same message. If you could tell me which cord to use, the only internet cord thats already in my comtrend is connected to my linksys in the 1x lan spot and its orange. I put a separate cable in the 2x lan spot on my comtend when i tried. So maybe some directions would help me, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Since all your computers in the house display the same message i am wanting to see if you get the same message when a computer is connected to the internet on the comtrend only.

Ensure your ethernet adapter card is enabled check in device manager under network adapters and look for your ethernet card if it has a red x it is disabled and will need enabling.

Power down the linksys and comtrend and computer.

Disconnect the linksys from the comtrend connect an ethernet cable fromyour computers Lan port to one of the Lan ports on the comtrend.

Power up comtrend and wait for lights to stabilise and then power up computer and try and connect to internet.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried exactly what you said and still couldn't get internet, but i have had a desktop computer connected straight to the comtrend and i was getting the same messages a while back, just never did anything about it.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Since all your computers in the house display the same message i am wanting to see if you get the same message when a computer is connected to the internet on the comtrend only.
> 
> Ensure your ethernet adapter card is enabled check in device manager under network adapters and look for your ethernet card if it has a red x it is disabled and will need enabling.
> 
> ...


Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Since it is common to all three computers have your isp details to hand username and password and any other settings your isp gave to you.

With an opened paperclip reset your comtrend router by inserting paperclip into small round hole in back of comtrend press an hold for 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up to indicate the router has reset. 

Then re-configure router inputting your isp deatils.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Since it is common to all three computers have your isp details to hand username and password and any other settings your isp gave to you.
> 
> With an opened paperclip reset your comtrend router by inserting paperclip into small round hole in back of comtrend press an hold for 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up to indicate the router has reset.
> 
> Then re-configure router inputting your isp deatils.


Id rather not mess up my internet, i know exactly where the reset button is but i have no clue of any username or password, so i guess ill just have to live with it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your isp would have provied these to you along with other settings.


----------



## Bgarner151 (Dec 8, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Your isp would have provied these to you along with other settings.


Iv had this isp for about 4 years so if they did it was a very long time ago.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You can always contact your isp and request them explain what you are trying to do if it is their router they may give some additional troubleshooting steps.


----------

